# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Whey Protein Fuel (Twinlab)

## RUHL

*100% Whey Protein Fuel (Twinlab)*



Serving Size1Scoop(35g)

Servings Per Container26
Amount Per Serving    % DV
Calories    140    
Calories From Fat    20    
Total Fat    2g    3%*
Saturated Fat    1g    5%*
Trans Fat    0g    †
Cholesterol    60mg    21%*
Sodium    60mg    3%
Total Carbohydrate    5g    2%*
Sugars    1g    †
*Protein    25g   * 50%*

Vitamin A    109IU    2%
Calcium    200mg    20%
Iron    0.4mg    2%
Phosphorus    112mg    12%
Magnesium    33mg    8%
Potassium    312mg    9%
Theobromine    63mg    †

L-Alanine    1280mg    †
L-Arginine    600mg    †
L-Aspartic Acid    3310mg    †
L-Cystine    720mg    †
L-Glutamic Acid    4640mg    †
Glycine    450mg    †
L-Histidine    470mg    †
*L-Isoleucine    1610mg    †BCAA*
*L-Leucine    2650mg    †BCAA*
L-Lysine    2180mg    †
L-Methionine    620mg    †
L-Phenylalanine    830mg    †
L-Proline    1600mg    †
L-Serine    1280mg    †
L-Threonine    1810mg    †
L-Tryptophan    560mg    †
L-Tyrosine    770mg    †
*L-Valine    1480mg    †  BCAA*

* Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet
† Daily Value (DV) not established

Ingredients
*Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate (From Milk)*, Cocoa Powder, Chocolate Flavor, Guar Gum, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose

----------


## RUHL

> Αγορασα την εν λογω πρωτεινη σημερα αφου ειχα τελειωσει μια nitro tech hardcore και μια
> eas.Απο διαφορες πηγες μεσω ιντερνετ και προσωπικες εμπειριες ατομων που το συζητησα,
> συναμα της μεγαλης εμπειριας της στο χωρο συμπερανα οτι αξιζει να τη δοκιμασω μιας και ημουν σε διλημα μεταξυ της optimum και αυτης.
> Μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση που δεν εχει αναφερθει μεχρι τωρα και ηθελα να ακουσω αποψεις απο καποιον που πιθανως την χρησιμοποιησε καποτε!!(μετρια καλη πολυ καλη?)


Kοιτα οπως βλεπω τιποτα το ιδιετερο σαφως ανωτερη απο την νιτροτεκ  :01. Evil:   επειδη εχει ιδια συστατικα και η τιμη της ειναι η μιση  :01. Evil:  

Ειναι ακομα μια  Whey Protein Concentrate+ Whey Protein Isolate οπως ΕΑΣ ΜRM ΟΝ κτλ "φτηνες" αλλα αποδοτικες εφοσον δεν πηγαινεις σε αγωνες πρωτεινες κατα τα αλλα βλεπω εχει λιγα BCAA απο τις αλλες που ανεφερα και λιγοτερη πρωτεινη ανα γραμμαρια απο την ΕΑΣ νομιζω και η ΟΝ-(πολυ αερα πηρε αυτη δεν λεει να την περνεις ακριβη εγινε πλεον) εχει καλυτερα BCAA απο οτι θυμαμε και συνολικη πρωτεινη στα 100 γρ σκονης)
Αλλη φορα παρε εας (αλλα ακριβενε και αυτη τι γινεται ελεος δλδ σημερα πηρα να παρω και ειδα ανεβηκε η τιμη  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:  )

Βασικα το βλεπω ετσι αμα σου αρεσει η γευση εισαι οκ μεγαλη διαφορα δεν θα δεις τωρα(απο γευση τι λεει? σε σχεση με eas και ΟΝ ?)

----------


## Gasturb

Grand thank u Ruhl..

 :03. Clap:

----------


## SOLID

Τα συστατικα που περιεχει η συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια με τις περισσοτερες πρωτεινες της αγορας της συγκεκριμενης κατηγοριας.Απλα το θεμα ειναι με τι κριτηρια διαλεξα την συγκεκριμενη.1ον)ειχα βαρεθει το μπλα μπλα της muscle tech εχοντας χρησιμοποιησει τα περισσοτερα πρωτεινικα προιοντα της και συναμα των υψηλων τιμων ειπα να την κανω.2ον)Η εταιρια αυτη (twin lab)εχει σχεδον 40 χρονια εμειριας πανω στα προιοντα αθλητικης διατροφης και εχοντας την συζητησει, μαζι με αλλους αθλουμενους συμπεριλαμβανομενων ατομων που κατεβαινουν σε αγωνες ακουσα πολυ θετικα πραγματα για την ποιοτητα και την αποτελεσματικοτητα της.Φυσικα το τριπτυχο διατροφη προπονηση ξεκουραση δεν το καταρριπτει ουτε το καλυτερο συμπληρωμα αλλα σαφως τα συμπληρωματα ειναι ενα μεσο που σε βοηθαει τοσο ψυχολογικα οσο και βιολογικα για καλυτερη αναπτυξη.
Τωρα οσο για τις εταιριες αυτο ειναι ενα μεγαλο εως τεραστιο θεμα για την κλασσικη απορια (ποια εταιρια να εμπιστευτω και ποιο συμπληρωμα της???)κλασσικη απορια που λιγο πολυ ολοι 
μας πιστευω αν οχι οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε αναρωτηθει ειναι ενα αλλο ζητημα το οποιο θα το εκθιασω καποια αλλη στιγμη ισως σε καποιο αλλο thread του forum.  :01. Wink: 
Btw:η γευση ειναι καλη ελαφρια εως νορμαλ γευση σοκολατας καθολου παχυρευστη σε αντιθεση με meso tech,eas (myoplex deluxe)αν και προκειται για υποκαταστατα γευματων οι προαναφερθεισες.Παρεπιπτοντως οντως εχει λιγοτερη περιεκτικοτητα σε bcaas (weird)αλλα οκ θα δω τι θα αποκομοισω και θα βγαλω τα συμπερασματα μου.

----------


## RUHL

Ποια να εμπιστευτης   :01. Mr. Green:   αυτη που δεν εχουν βρει κατι για τα προιοντα της κατι κακο ,να σε συμφερει(ολες εκτος muscletech) και να μην κανει αλογιστες αυξησης επειδη ειδε οτι το προιον της παει καλα(ΟΝ)

Kαπου στα συμπληρωματα εχω μια μαυρη λιστα αμα θες πηγαινε δες την  :01. Wink:  

Η muscletech ποσα χρονια εμπηρειας εχει το χωρο   :01. ROFL:   βασικα δεν μου λενε τιποτα τα χρονια εμπειριας = περνεις καλο προιον

----------


## SOLID

Κοιτα για μενα μετραει η εμπειρια μιας εταιρειας στον αντιστοιχο χωρο (βεβαια θα μου πεις πως και η weider ειναι απο τις πρωτες και εχω ακουσει τα χιλια δυο αλλα τεσπα)αλλα σαφως οι προσωπικες εμπειριες ειναι που μετρανε επισης εχω δοκιμασει απο muscle tech μεχρι met-rx και maximuscle και ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να βγει ανακοινωση πως αυτη η εταιρεια εχει αυτο στα συστατικα της,
η αυτη εχει το αλλο κτλ.Ουτε ειμαι οπαδος της οποιασδηποτε εταιρειας ουτε εχθρος απλα πιστευω πως πρεπει να (πειραματιστεις)πανω στο θεμα αν βρεις την καταλληλη και το καταλληλο συμπληρωμα που δουλευει πανω σου τοτε ολα καλα.Τωρα αν βγουν μετα διαφορα περιεργα για την εταιρεια αυτη τοτε αξιολογεις ξανα την κατασταση.Γενικα πολυ ψαξιμο το ολο θεμα για την (ιεροτελεστια)της αγορας ενος συμπληρωματος.


Υς.Παντως στα (ενοχα)συμπληρωματα που τσεκαρα στην black list (πολυ ενδιαφερον θεμα indeed)συμπεριλαμβανεται και η κρεατινη της IDS.Την εχεις χρησιμοποιησει στο παρελθον γιατι απ'οτι προσεξα ανοιξες ενα thread για την πρωτεινη της IDS που αγορασες!   :01. Mr. Green:  


BTW)Ακριβηνε και η ΕΑΣ οπως ανεφερες πιο πανω θα πρεπει να μπαινει το χερι ολο και πιο βαθια στην τσεπη με την κατασταση των τιμων στα συμπληρωματα στην Ελλαδα.Να δω μεχρι ποσο θα ανεβουν οι τιμες.  :08. Rifle:

----------


## RUHL

Mπα κρεατινη της IDS δεν εχω παρει την πρωτεινη της περνω και δεν ειναι στην black list η συγκεκριμενη τουλαχηστον  :01. Mr. Green:   μπερδευτηκες με τις ονομασιες (πρωτεινων)  :01. Wink:   την αλλη την πρωτεινη ηδη νομιζω εχει καιρο που σταματησαν να την βγαζουν  :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

Yπαρχει μια σελιδα που εχει κανει σε πολλες μαρκες συμπληρωματον  Lab test αλλα ειναι με συνδρομη  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## SOLID

> Yπαρχει μια σελιδα που εχει κανει σε πολλες μαρκες συμπληρωματον  Lab test αλλα ειναι με συνδρομη





 :01. Sad:   :01. Sad:   :01. Sad:    Κριμα και προς στιγμη χαρηκα.Ποση συνδρομη?Αν σου ειναι ευκολο στειλτο μου σε ενα linkaki.  :03. Military All OK:   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RUHL

Product Reviews covering over 800 products in more than 50 supplement and nutrition categories


http://www.consumerlab.com/subscribe.asp

----------


## SOLID

Ευχαριστω mate.  :01. Wink:

----------


## beatshooter

Δεν εχω δει θεμα για το προιον ουτε καν για την εταιρεια!Επεσε στα χερια μου ενα δειγμα απ αυτη την πρωτεινη,γευση βανιλια.Διαλυτοτητα 9/10 Γευση 8/10.

Απο συστατικα πως την βλεπετε?

----------


## the_trooper

Και μενα μου άρεσε όταν τη δοκίμασα  :01. Mr. Green:  Ειδικά μου άρεσε η υφή που λογικά οφείλεται στο guar gum που έχει. Κατα τ' άλλα με ξενίζουν λίγο οι υδατάθρακες και τα λιπαρά αλλά οκ και στις περισσότερες αυτής της κατηγορίας πάνω κάτω αυτά παίζουν.

Σοκολάτα δοκίμασα.

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

Cholesterol 60mg.....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

αμα εψαχνες θα εβρισκες http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...Fuel-(Twinlab-)

----------


## beatshooter

> αμα εψαχνες θα εβρισκες http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/sho...Fuel-(Twinlab-)


ΟΚ σκοτωστε με...Πριν 3χρ ειναι το τοπικ αυτο,γιαυτο δεν το βρηκα,δεν εσκαψα καλα  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> ΟΚ σκοτωστε με...Πριν 3χρ ειναι το τοπικ αυτο,γιαυτο δεν το βρηκα,δεν εσκαψα καλα


 δεν εχει να κανει...αμα θες να τα βρεις σιγουρα αυτα που ψαχνεις θα γραφεις το ονομα στο google και διπλα θα γραφεις και "bodybuilding.gr" και τα βρισκεις ολα :01. Wink:

----------


## beatshooter

Τεσπα,εδω στην αναζητηση εψαξα και δεν βρηκα τπτ,μαλλον δεν εψαξα σωστα.Αν θελουν οι μοντς ας το σβησουν/κλειδωσουν  :01. Smile:

----------


## deluxe

Την βρηκα αρκετα φθηνη απο Αμερικη! Ποιοτικα λετε να ειναι καλη; Την θελω για πρωινο και βραδινο!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Την βρηκα αρκετα φθηνη απο Αμερικη! Ποιοτικα λετε να ειναι καλη; Την θελω για πρωινο και βραδινο!


λογικα πρεπει να ειναι ποιοτικη...ειναι απο τις πιο αξιοπιστες εταιρειες στο χωρο με καλα προιοντα!!!δεν εχουνε ακουστει τπτ περιεργα!

----------


## ελμερ

deluxe την εχω δοκιμασει σε σοκολατα,μια χαρα ηταν,μαλιστα την εφτιαχνα με λιγο νερο γιατι μ αρεσε σαν κρεμα,ουτε φουσκωματα ειχα ουτε τιποτα...απο μενα χτυπα τη! :02. Welcome:

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι λεει whey protein ( from milk ) ;

Γινεται να προερχοταν και απο τιποτα αλλο;

----------


## aqua_bill

τελικά τι λέτε?έχει καλο προφίλ?αξίζει?

----------


## tyler_durden

πολλη χοληστερολη περ σκουπ,και σε φορουμ τ εξωτερικου λενε δεν πινεται..γκοουγκλ ιτ..
τωρα αν τη βρηκες πολυ φθηνα παρ τη..

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Παιδιά την έχω σε βανίλια και είμαι υπερευχαριστημένος.
Γεύση μου θυμίζει κρέμα γιωτης βανίλια(άνθος αραβοσιτου).
Διαλυτότητα 100%,εφάμιλλη της ΟΝ.Και το κυριότερο,τιμή άπιαστη(Πορτογάλος).την έχω δοκιμάσει και σε σοκολάτα,εξίσου πολύ καλή.από εκεί και πέρα η γεύση είναι γούστο διαφορετικό για τον καθέναν.

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Niiick

Διαλυτοτητα πολυ καλη και γευση (σοκολατα) επισης. Δεν ειναι ο πρωτος μου κουβας, τη βρισκω πολυ καλη πρωτεινη. Και η twinlab εχει και ενα ονομα στο χωρο, τουλαχιστον στα ματια μου.

----------


## Retos

Μου ηρθε κ μενα χτες διαλυτοτητα καλη γευση σοκολατα οχι οσο εντονη οσο η on στην οποια κ θα παραμεινω αποτι φαινετε απο λογους κολληματος κ μονο!

***************

----------


## snake133

> Μου ηρθε κ μενα χτες διαλυτοτητα καλη γευση σοκολατα οχι οσο εντονη οσο η on στην οποια κ θα παραμεινω αποτι φαινετε απο λογους κολληματος κ μονο!
> 
> Οποιος θελει την δεινω στα 45ευρω απο 55-60 που εχει εδω ελλαδα!1σκουπ των 30γρ εχω παρει μονο!


Στον πορτογάλο είναι πολύ φθηνότερα απ'οσο την δίνεις εσύ. Οπότε καλύτερα κατανάλωσέ την ή ρίξε την τιμή! Φιλικά  :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

+1
κ συν τοις αλλοις δεν γινεται διακινηση ανοιγμενων συμπληρωματων μεσω του φορουμ.. :01. Unsure:

----------


## NASSER

Την αγόρασα πρόσφατα και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος σε όλα. Γεύση, διαλυτότητα και πέψη!

----------


## kostas kou

θα μπορουσα να χρησιμομπιησω την συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη σε γραμμωση?ρωταω επειδη δεν ξερω για πιο λογο δεν μπορω να δω τα συστατικα της...

----------


## NASSER

Είναι 75% αλλά αυτο δεν σε εμποδίζει να τη χρησιμοποιείς σε δίαιτα. Και εγω τη χρησιμοποίησα και έκανα δίαιτα και όλα καλά πήγαν. Απλά έχεις υπόψη πως έχει μια ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που αναφέρει.

----------


## kostas kou

> Είναι 75% αλλά αυτο δεν σε εμποδίζει να τη χρησιμοποιείς σε δίαιτα. Και εγω τη χρησιμοποίησα και έκανα δίαιτα και όλα καλά πήγαν. Απλά έχεις υπόψη πως έχει μια ποσότητα υδατανθράκων που αναφέρει.


ευχαριστω πολυ για την γρηγορη απαντηση αδερφε θα την δοκιμασω φαινεται καλη.

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Μια χαρά κάνει για γραμμωση,ακόμα και 4 σκουπ να πέρνεις την ημέρα δεν ξεπερνάς τα 20 γραμμάρια υδατάνθρακα.
Το όλο θέμα είναι να περιορίσουμε τον υδατάνθρακα απ'τις τροφές που προσλαμβάνουμε(εγώ προσωπικά αυτό κάνω).
Τώρα το ότι έχει 75% πρωτεΐνη στα 100 γραμμάρια απλά σημαινει ότι θα σου δώσει λιγότερες δόσεις στον κουβά σε σχέση με με μια πρωτεΐνη που έχει περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη/100γραμμάρια και πάλι όμως σ'αυτήν την τιμή δεν βρίσκεις καλλίτερη.
Νομίζω ότι τώρα που έχουν ανεβεί οι τιμές η συγκεκριμένη είναι μονόδρομος.εγώ τουλάχιστον που την δοκίμασα σε σοκολάτα και βανίλια είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το παραπάνω όπως και πολλοί άλλοι που τους την σύστησα.


Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## kazos_GR

πεδες 1 ερωτιση που παω για να δω σημπληρωματα απο αυτον π λετε? (πορτογαλο) εχει site? ενα λινκ οποιος μπορει thnx.

----------


## billys15

Μου ηρθε χθες σε βανιλια και εχω να πω τα καλυτερα! Δυσκολα η βανιλια να μου κατσει καλα,αυτη ομως ειναι δυνατη! Μου θυμιζει λιγο EAS.Οσο για διαλυτοτητα,κι εκει ειναι πολυ καλα.

----------


## RAMBO

Aρχισα να την χρησιμοποιω εδω και 1 βδομαδα περιπου,γευση βανιλια,πολυ καλη διαλυτοτητα,η γευση επισης πολυ καλη θυμιζει παιδικη κρεμα

----------


## aqua_bill



----------


## just chris

τα συστατικα να ποσταρεις.
την τσεκαρα κ 'γω στον πορτο αλλα πολυ 
προσθετο μεσα ρε παιδι μου!

----------


## aqua_bill

και μονο που εχει χοληστερολη 52 και απο 70 αρα εγιε 65 αρα...τρώει ακυρο απο μένα

----------


## stef.

την πηρα σε γευση σοκολατα..ωραια!!ειναι μια οικονομικη λυση..

----------


## just chris

ε δωσε review ντε

----------


## stef.

δεν τα παω καλα μ αυτα αλλα ας κανω μια προσπαθια :

  λοιπον οπως ειπε το παιδι πιο πανω εχουν ριξει το ποσοστο πρωτεινης στο 65% (η προηγουμενη ηταν κοντα στο 75%)
επισης σωστο και αυτο για την χοληστερινη (ανεκαθεν η twinlab ειχε αρκετη χοληστερινη)
αλλο αρνητικο ειναι οτι ριξανε την ποσοτητα στα 1800 γρ γι αυτο επεσε και η τιμη αρα αυτο την κανει να μην ειναι και τοσο value for money σε σχεση με την παλια.
Σαν fan της Twinlab περιμενα κατι καλυτερο!!Ειναι πολλα χρονια στο χωρο παντως(απο το 1968) και την θεωρω πολυ αξιοπιστη εταιρεια και με πολυ καλες τιμες
Εγω παντως αμα βρω την παλια θα την χτυπησω αμεσως πολυ ωραια γευση βανιλια,μπανανα-σοκολατα αλλα αυτη που τα σπαει ειναι crem cookies(δοκιμαστε την!!)
τωρα για την καινουργια μονο σε σοκολατα την δοκιμασα
γευση 9/10
διαλυτοτητα 9/10
ειναι μια οικονομικη λυση και αξιζει να την δοκιμασει καποιος........       ελπιζω να βοηθησα!

----------


## just chris

οριστε μια χαρα review εκανες

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ



Παιδια δεν βρηκα το τι περιεχει αλλα μπορειτε να το δειτε στο πορτογαλο.. Τι εχετε να πειτε για αυτο το προιον;; Ειναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη.. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας;;;

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ: ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71233
> 
> Παιδια δεν βρηκα το τι περιεχει αλλα μπορειτε να το δειτε στο πορτογαλο.. Τι εχετε να πειτε για αυτο το προιον;; Ειναι σε πολυ καλη τιμη.. Το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας;;;


Την έχω σε αναμονή,γιατί πίνω άλλη τη στιγμή αυτή,αλλά δεν είχα κρατηθεί και έτσι είχα πιει 6-7 δόσεις. Γεύση βανίλια. Προσωπικά επειδή συχαίνομαι τα σέικερ,απαιτώ η πρωτείνη μου εν έτη 2013 να ανεκατεύεται πολύ καλά με το κουταλάκι. Αυτή ούτε καν. Αφήνει πολλούς σβόλους οι οποίοι κολλάνε στα τοιχώματα του ποτηριού και φεύγουν μόνο με καλό τρίψιμο..
Από γεύση για να τη πιεις και να τη νιώσεις,θέλει πολύ λίγο νερό για να μην είναι νερουλή. Αλλά δεν ανεκατεύεται. Επίσης έχει πολλά συστατικά μέσα που θα μπορούσανε να λείπουν (χρωστικές κτλ). Είναι μόνο 65αρα,και όλος ο κουβάς (4,2 λίμπρες) έχει μόνο 60 δόσεις. Ανά δόση έχει μόνο 21 (!!) γρ. πρωτείνης!! 
Με λίγα λόγια δε θα τη ξανατιμήσω. Θα ψάξω με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω μια (ευελπιστώ) καλύτερη.  
α! Η γεύση δεν ήταν χάλια να πεις ότι θα τη πετάξεις,πινόταν άνετα,αλλά δεν είναι σαν άλλες που ανυπομονείς να τις πιεις.. μόνο θετικό είναι ότι η εταιρία αυτή είναι από τις παλαιότερες στον χώρο και φαντάζομαι θα έχει 21 (μόνο,αλλά) ποιοτικά γρ πρωτείνης. Θα περίμενε κανείς μια πιο ποιοτική και πιο ολοκληρωμένη,σε όλα,whey από μια τόσο ιστορική εταιρία. Αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα..

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> Την έχω σε αναμονή,γιατί πίνω άλλη τη στιγμή αυτή,αλλά δεν είχα κρατηθεί και έτσι είχα πιει 6-7 δόσεις. Γεύση βανίλια. Προσωπικά επειδή συχαίνομαι τα σέικερ,απαιτώ η πρωτείνη μου εν έτη 2013 να ανεκατεύεται πολύ καλά με το κουταλάκι. Αυτή ούτε καν. Αφήνει πολλούς σβόλους οι οποίοι κολλάνε στα τοιχώματα του ποτηριού και φεύγουν μόνο με καλό τρίψιμο..
> Από γεύση για να τη πιεις και να τη νιώσεις,θέλει πολύ λίγο νερό για να μην είναι νερουλή. Αλλά δεν ανεκατεύεται. Επίσης έχει πολλά συστατικά μέσα που θα μπορούσανε να λείπουν (χρωστικές κτλ). Είναι μόνο 65αρα,και όλος ο κουβάς (4,2 λίμπρες) έχει μόνο 60 δόσεις. Ανά δόση έχει μόνο 21 (!!) γρ. πρωτείνης!! 
> Με λίγα λόγια δε θα τη ξανατιμήσω. Θα ψάξω με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω μια (ευελπιστώ) καλύτερη.  
> α! Η γεύση δεν ήταν χάλια να πεις ότι θα τη πετάξεις,πινόταν άνετα,αλλά δεν είναι σαν άλλες που ανυπομονείς να τις πιεις.. μόνο θετικό είναι ότι η εταιρία αυτή είναι από τις παλαιότερες στον χώρο και φαντάζομαι θα έχει 21 (μόνο,αλλά) ποιοτικά γρ πρωτείνης. Θα περίμενε κανείς μια πιο ποιοτική και πιο ολοκληρωμένη,σε όλα,whey από μια τόσο ιστορική εταιρία. Αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα..


εισαι τερας γνωσεων!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> εισαι τερας γνωσεων!!!!


και τι γνώσεων... γευσιγνώσεων... ο Έκτωρ Μποτρίνι των φτηνών συμπληρωμάτων! χαχαχαχα...  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Source Of Energy

TWINLAB 100% WHEY PROTEIN FUEL
Dietary supplement

RECOMMENDATION: add 1 scoop to 6 fl oz of cold water or 2 scoops to 12 fl oz of cold water. Consume 1-2 servings daily. For best results, use as part of a proper diet and exercise program.

NET WEIGHT: 2268g

5 Lbs.	Chocolate Surge
Serving Size1Scoop(35g)
Servings Per Container65

Amount Per Serving	% DV

Calories	140	 
Calories From Fat	20	 
Total Fat	2g	3%*
Saturated Fat	1g	5%*
Trans Fat	0g	†
Cholesterol	60mg	21%*
Sodium	60mg	3%
Total Carbohydrate	5g	2%*
Sugars	1g	†
Protein	25g	50%*
Vitamin A	109IU	2%
Calcium	200mg	20%
Iron	0.4mg	2%
Phosphorus	112mg	12%
Magnesium	33mg	8%
Potassium	312mg	9%
Theobromine	63mg	†

Typical Amino Acid Profile	 

L-Alanine	1280mg	†
L-Arginine	600mg	†
L-Aspartic Acid	3310mg	†
L-Cystine	720mg	†
L-Glutamic Acid	4640mg	†
Glycine	450mg	†
L-Histidine	470mg	†
L-Isoleucine	1610mg	†
L-Leucine	2650mg	†
L-Lysine	2180mg	†
L-Methionine	620mg	†
L-Phenylalanine	830mg	†
L-Proline	1600mg	†
L-Serine	1280mg	†
L-Threonine	1810mg	†
L-Tryptophan	560mg	†
L-Tyrosine	770mg	†
L-Valine	1480mg	†

* Percent Daily Values (DV) are based on a 2,000 calorie diet
† Daily Value (DV) not established
Ingredients: Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate (From Milk), Cocoa Powder, Chocolate Flavor, Guar Gum, Acesulfame Potassium, Sucralose

Warnings: consult your physician before use in pregnancy, nursing, children under 14 and old people. In acute or chronic disease and for a long time use (more than 6-8 weeks). Don't exceed the recommended daily dosage. Not intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any disease or to substitude a normal diet. Keep away from children under 3 years old.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Η βανίλια δεν είναι καλή σε γεύση. Είχα αηδιάσει και ανυπομονούσα να τελειώσει. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως ήταν κάτι το υποκειμενικό.

----------

